#  > Geral >  > Análises Técnicas >  >  NanoBeam M5 16

## ThiagoLB

Boa Noite.

Pessoal, gostaria da opinião de vocês de como posso melhorar essa rede.
O sinal do Airmax no cliente esta 53-60%.
É possível melhorar, o que fazer?

Segue as fotos das configurações.

----------


## jackfukuta

Bom dia 
Qual a distancia que esta esse ptp, já tento outro canal, tenta colocar em 30 Mhz.

----------


## ThiagoLB

Bom Dia.

Tentei colocar em 30Mhz porém não consigo sinal, sobre a distancia não sei dizer ao certo mais é algo em torno de 1km no máximo.
Obrigado pelo retorno.

----------


## jackfukuta

Deixa a potencia no maximo das duas.....e vai diminuindo....ate ficar bom.....e outra nessa distancia tá ruim demais esse sinal....teria que ser no maximo -50 deve ter alguma coisa atrapalhando esse sinal.

----------


## ThiagoLB

Grato pelo retorno.

Vou tirar uma foto da visada pra vocês olharem, farei o que você sugeriu e postarei o resultado.
Existe arvores na parte inferior e nas laterais.

----------


## ericklobo

Bom dia!


Mande fotos das abas Wireless e advanced... qual é a distancia deste ptp?

----------


## rubem

Tem que ter algo na frente.

Porque 20dBm no rádio e 16dBi de antena dá 36dBm EIRP.
Em 1,3km o sinal cai 109dBm.
36 - 109 = -73dBm no ar
Se a outra antena também tem 16dBi de ganho, é
-73 + 16 = -57dBm
Então -57dBm é o sinal que devia estar sendo recebido. Se está recebendo -69dBm (Olha sempre o menor sinal nos chains), são 12dBm perdidos por algo na zona de Fresnel.


E está com DFS ativo? Se selecionar corretamente o país, a seleção de DFS será automática (Mas abaixo de 5725MHz o software vai limitar a potência de modo que tenha 27dBm EIRP. Se está assim, com país selecionado e o ganho da antena certinho, não tem 36dBm EIRP mas 27dBm EIRP, não adianta selecionar 20dBm de potência pois o software vai limitar ela nos 11dbm (Já que a antena informada seria de 16dBi, 11 + 16 = 27dBm EIRP), aí faz sentido ter sinal -68dBm ao invés de -57dBm.

E esse RX no data rate de 52M (MCS11 em 20MHz) é ok pra esse sinal de -69dBm, por isso eu desconfiaria que esse canal está em uso na vizinhança do cliente e não na torre, ou tem radar de aeroporto perto dele operando na faixa (Pra isso serve DFS ativo, pra não atrapalhar nem ser atrapalhado por uns radares meteorológicos), ou se a distância é de uns 900m, e não está com país selecionado (Logo, está com 36dBm EIRP), então tem zona de Fresnel uns 40 ou 50% obstruída, precisaria erguer essa CPE, afastar do telhado ou parede.

----------


## ThiagoLB

Segue as imagens de Wireless e Advanced.

----------


## jackfukuta

A nanobeam que esta em station pode deixar com a potencia maxima, coloca pais em australia, e na nanobeam ap desmarca tx rate deixa marcado somente mcs 7 e testa para ver...coloca a potencia no ultimo tb

----------


## ericklobo

Altere os campos EIRP limit, DFS e acrescenta seguranca na aba wireless

Coloque a distancia correta na aba Advanced

Na primeira aba ( onde tem o link da ubnt), isto no rádio CPE blz... coloca aprioridade do protocolo AirMax como High... vc só terá um cliente e a prioridade das janelas de transmissão será somente dele.

----------


## ericklobo

Pergunta, quanto de Banda vc precisa passar neste PtP?

----------


## ThiagoLB

Segue a imagem da visada da torre. 
A banda é apenas 4 Megas mas gostaria de reduzir a latência e deixar o melhor sinal possível.

----------


## rubem

Pra que usar MCS7?

Usar um rate de polarização simples em equipamento de polarização dupla PRA QUE?

Se tem polarização dupla, use rates de polarização dupla, MCS10 a MCS12 digamos.

Com tudo automático, parece estar em MCS9 com ack-timeout de 1,3km.
Com essa visada das fotos, se a distância é menos de 1km, então essa rede elétrica na zona de Fresnel e essas arvores no canto devem estar atrapalhando, sugeriria colocar manualmente em MCS10, largura fixa apenas em 20MHz (Pra que 20/40?), e aumentar ainda mais o ack-timeout, pra uns 1,4km. 

Potência máxima não sugiro nunca, isso faz o amplificador operar quente, não adianta ter nível de sinal mais alto se a legibilidade do pacote é afetava pela distorção que o componente cria. É a mesma ideia dos imbecis que colocam som alto no carro, dá distorção de 10%, mas os retardados tem capacidade mental reduzida então não escutam a distorção, só o nível do volume. Qualidade de conexão não se consegue só com nível de sinal, a zona de Fresnel e o hardware também tem que estar ok, e no caso do hardware o calor do chipset e do amplificador conta muito.


Na foto não dá pra ver bem, mas se a CPE está digamos a 1 palmo acima do telhado, o sinal reflete no telhado e acerta em cheio a CPE, independente da visada no meio do caminho, a CPE não pode ter reflexo atrás, em baixo ou do lado, precisa distância grande, coisa tipo 50cm eu acho pouco, prefiro 1m acima de tudo, a pelo menos 50cm pro lado e frente das coisas.
(Essas telhas de barro refletem muito sinal)

----------


## ericklobo

A distancia não parece ser grande, mas tem bastante árvores na frente, o que pode estar prejudicando.

Vc sabe qual é a distancia exata?

----------


## ThiagoLB

A distancia exata não sei informar e sobre a altura da antena esta em uma mastro de 1,5 m.
Ate o momento não entendi o que devo fazer para melhorar o sinal e aumentar o sinal do Airmax.

Agradeço pelas respostas.

----------


## ericklobo

Primeiro ponto é vc sabe qual é a distancia do seu enlace... isso é a premissa pra vc poder customizar ou não entendeu... mede no earth ai e faça as config que todos estamos te instruindo... se vai melhorar, é uma icognita pq não tem como mensurar o que se passa no seu espectro.

----------


## ThiagoLB

Distância total: 3.334,78 pés(1,02 km)

----------


## ThiagoLB

Amigos, fiz todas as recomendações e não obtive sucesso, o meu CCQ continua horrível.

----------


## rubem

Tinha sinal -69dBm e o CCQ aparecia 78%. Agora com o sinal melhor, em -63dBm o CCQ caiu pra 53%.

Ou tem algo errado com o equipamento (Testa qualquer outra CPE na posição, só pra desencargo), ou justo esse canal está em uso na vizinhança desse cliente e não na vizinhança da torre. Dá um scan no cliente e veja os sinais por perto. Vai que tem um PTP com sinal alto passando onde o cliente fica, mas que não é escaneável lá na torre (Já que PTP se faz com antena de ângulo pequeno, justo pra atrapalhar o mínimo possível a vizinhança).



Não tem muito o que fazer, configurando direito (Colocar o país ERRADO na configuração não tem nada de "direito", usar 20/40 na largura menos ainda se vai usar data rates baixos (Use apenas 20MHz)) não tem como ter CCQ ruim com zona de Fresnel limpa e nessa distância.

E como é o AP? Lembra da conta que fiz acima, com a torre emitindo 36dBm EIRP (É essa sua emissão?), em 1km com NBE 16dBi devia ter sinal na casa dos -56dBm (Calculei -57dBm antes porque calculei 1,3km, por isso precisa saber distância exata), você tem chain com -63dBm, é uma queda de sinal de 7dBm, é muita coisa, e Airmax não sabe viver bem com zona de Fresnel parcial, esse é dos casos que o uso de Airmax pode atrapalhar ao invés de ajudar.

Com zona de Fresnel limpa, até com o rádio no default tem que dar um CCQ acima dos 80% com esse sinal, então não é problema de configuração, é algo físico, ou no hardware do cliente, ou no espectro, ou na zona de Fresnel (Especialmente a rede elétrica).

----------

